# Egg Hunt!!!! CLOSED



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Tonight I'm hosting an egg hunt.  There are eggs, bunny day DIY, NMT and more scattered all over the island.  I'm starting at 7pm US mountain time.  Please check what time that is for you and sign up for a time slot by posting below.  First hunt is at 7pm, but guests should arrive by 7:05pm.   *Please don't come late as you'll ruin the hunt for everyone.*  There's 5 minutes allotted for arrival and 10 minutes for the hunt. The other times are 7:15pm, 7:30pm, 7:45pm and 8pm.  Four people are allowed in each round.  Don't worry there's more than enough for everyone!  When it's your time slot I'll allow the dodo, which will be at the top of this thread.  You have 5 minutes to arrive.


----------



## PatootSack (Apr 2, 2021)

could I come to the 7pm one?


----------



## Sara? (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh no i just saw this, though it was a spectacular mini event  such a shame i missed it. Hope it turned out well and who ever went had fun


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Oh no i just saw this, though it was a spectacular mini event  such a shame i missed it. Hope it turned out well and who ever went had fun


You haven’t missed it. It’s in 5 hours.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



PatootSack said:


> could I come to the 7pm one?


Sure can!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> You haven’t missed it. It’s in 5 hours.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> 
> ...



ach different time zones sadly cause in 5 hours ill be in sound a sleep since it will be 3 am for me   . But still theEgg hunt party is super cute and fantastic idea, please do upload some photos.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Sounds like fun! Can I sign up for the 7pm time?


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> Sounds like fun! Can I sign up for the 7pm time?


Yes!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2021)

I'd also like to come to the 7pm one!


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2021)

sounds fun! i’d like to sign up for the 7pm one if possible, please!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

Is it too late for me to sign up?


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Is it too late for me to sign up?


7pm is full but you can come at 7:15.  Does that work?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> 7pm is full but you can come at 7:15.  Does that work?


Yep, that works for me


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

xara said:


> sounds fun! i’d like to sign up for the 7pm one if possible, please!


Yes, you're the last for the 7pm group. 

So far I have:

7pm - Xara, Number1MableFan, NewbieMayor and PatooSack.
7:15pm - @Koopadude100

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

You guys can take as much of anything I have out.  It's all fair game.


----------



## ExperimentalAlligator (Apr 2, 2021)

Can i sign up for 7:15 plz <3


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 2, 2021)

Can I please join?


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Updated List: 
7pm - @xara ,@No1MableFan! @Newbiemayor and @PatootSack 

7:15pm - @Koopadude100, @Vsmith , @ExperimentalAlligator


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 2, 2021)

I’d like to come by for the 7:15 one!


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Updated List: 
7pm - @xara ,@No1MableFan! @Newbiemayor and @PatootSack 

7:15pm - @Koopadude100, @Vsmith , @ExperimentalAlligator, @FantasticHaxorus


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

It’s almost time! I still have openings at 730 and 745 if anyone else wants to come.
Please check your internet speed before you come and empty your pockets.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2021)

Ready!


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

7pmers should see the dodo now!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2021)

I think I got kicked. Was it just me?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> 7pmers should see the dodo now!


Interference rn let me know when it's ready


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

Quick question, is it ok if my friend comes over too?
Name: maleeha
Island: Greenstone


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Someone had a communication error. If it was you please wait and come later.


----------



## PatootSack (Apr 2, 2021)

I got kicked while someone was loading in & now the dodo code isn't working


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Quick question, is it ok if my friend comes over too?
> Name: maleeha
> Island: Greenstone


Yes but can you come at 730 instead?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



PatootSack said:


> I got kicked while someone was loading in & now the dodo code isn't working


I posted a new one.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Yes but can you come at 730 instead?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> 
> ...


Maybe you should have us arrive one at a time?


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

715 group will be a bit later now bc a connection problem sent everyone home :-/

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Please refrain from using your nook phone while people are coming. Thanks!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Omw!


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2021)

it crashed again. >_<


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Communication error AGAIN!  Does anyone volunteer to come later? Maybe just 3 people at one time will work better. 3 got here just fine but every time a fourth comes there’s an error.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Communication error AGAIN!  Does anyone volunteer to come later? Maybe just 3 people at one time will work better. 3 got here just fine but every time a fourth comes there’s an error.


I can come later whenever you have a free space


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> I can come later whenever you have a free space


Thank you! I’ll send you some TBT for being so patient!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Everything is delayed now but I still want everyone to come. I have so much stuff to give away! Please be patient as I’ll share the dodo as soon as possible!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Thank you! I’ll send you some TBT for being so patient!


Let me know when you'd like me to come over


----------



## PatootSack (Apr 2, 2021)

Is someone on their phone? ;-; getting interference


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

PatootSack said:


> Is someone on their phone? ;-; getting interference


That’s just the others coming


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 2, 2021)

hey, dunno if i’m gonna be able to make it now. sorry about that.


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 2, 2021)

Can I get in? Or is it too late for me?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok all set now!


----------



## PatootSack (Apr 2, 2021)

Tysm! That was fun!


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2021)

thanks for having me! it was a lot of fun and your island’s super pretty! happy easter!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you so much! That was so fun, and your island is stunning!


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry about the delay 715 group. You should have the dodo now. 
@Vsmith @Koopadude100

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



xara said:


> thanks for having me! it was a lot of fun and your island’s super pretty! happy easter!


Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



No1MableFan! said:


> Thank you so much! That was so fun, and your island is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## ExperimentalAlligator (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't have it


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Sorry about the delay 715 group. You should have the dodo now.
> @Vsmith @Koopadude100
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> ...


Did you want me in group 2? Or a later group? I'm good with whichever


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Fitolink said:


> Can I get in? Or is it too late for me?


Yes come now please

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Next round starts in 3 minutes. If you miss then I’ll put you in the round after. Don’t worry there’s still tons!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



FantasticHaxorus said:


> hey, dunno if i’m gonna be able to make it now. sorry about that.


Let me know if you can later.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry, my friend has to eat dinner rn, but I'll send her some items.


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> Did you want me in group 2? Or a later group? I'm good with whichever


A later group if that’s ok?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

I have spots open for 15 minutes from now if anyone else wants to come!!!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> A later group if that’s ok?


Of course! But you'll have to let me know when you're ready because I've been able to see the DDC this whole time


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> Of course! But you'll have to let me know when you're ready because I've been able to see the DDC this whole time


Haha I know. I’ll be ready in 15 minutes if a goes well. No crashes.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2021)

For the group 1 friends, I wonder if any of you picked up an extra bunny day arch or bunny day fence DIY? PM me to free up this thread for the next group, and let me know what DIY you're missing


----------



## ExperimentalAlligator (Apr 2, 2021)

That was fun Tysm! <3


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok who wants to come besides @Newbiemayor ? Anyone want to come again?


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 2, 2021)

That was sooo much fun, thank you so much for hosting!! Happy Easter!!


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

No1MableFan! said:


> For the group 1 friends, I wonder if any of you picked up an extra bunny day arch or bunny day fence DIY? PM me to free up this thread for the next group, and let me know what DIY you're missing


If I find those I’ll message you too.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Awww thanks! Happy Easter!


Vsmith said:


> That was sooo much fun, thank you so much for hosting!! Happy Easter!!


www


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you for hosting the giveaway, and your island looks amazing! I really hope you can do something similar to this in the future!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Ok who wants to come besides @Newbiemayor ? Anyone want to come again?


Ooh does that mean it's ready?


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 2, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> Ooh does that mean it's ready?


Yes come on over!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Thank you for hosting the giveaway, and your island looks amazing! I really hope you can do something similar to this in the future!


I love doing these so I’m sure I will. Have to start collecting stuff again.


----------



## ExperimentalAlligator (Apr 2, 2021)

I'll happily go again if you want


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 2, 2021)

That was nice! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 2, 2021)

If it’s still open can I come


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you again for holding the egg hunt! I really loved it!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 2, 2021)

That was soo fun! Thank you. Definitely going to do one of my own some time


----------



## Libbyannii (Apr 3, 2021)

ExperimentalAlligator said:


> I'll happily go again if you want


Sorry I didn’t see this sooner. Mostly I only had leaf eggs left anyway.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey I have eggs if I could come hangout I’d donate them tomorrow


----------

